

Groupon Announces Fourth Quarter 2011 Results [First earnings since IPO] - hornokplease
http://investor.groupon.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=647356

======
wmf
In previous quarters there was concern that accounts payable exceeded cash on
hand, meaning they were quickly running out of money. This appears to have
reversed in a big way.

